# نصمم لك الاستكرات على الجدران على حسب طلبك ,, ونضمن لك جودتها ,,



## مسوقة26 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,, 

انا مندوبه لــ progettato


نصمم لك الاستكرات على الجدران على حسب طلبك ,, ونضمن لك جودتها ,, 

هنا نبذه بسيطه 
وبعض من اعمالها ,, 














































































































فيه صور اكثر ,, اللي حابه تراسلني على الايميل او تضيفني 
[email protected] 
عشان ارسلها ملف الصور مع كتالوج الالوان .. 

فيه الوان عاديه والوان بلمعه ,, وفيه استكرات كأنها مرايه لون ذهبي ولون فضي ,, وكلن له سعره ,, 

وتحدد الصوره اللي تبيها مع المقاس وارسلها السعر 

بالخاص مااقدر ارسل الملف ,,


----------

